
DeepDreamVideo - albertzeyer
https://github.com/graphific/DeepDreamVideo
======
mikkom
This must be one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen..

(link to youtube version below)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyxSerkkP4o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyxSerkkP4o)

~~~
rl3
It would be far more terrifying if the rate of change was less rapid and there
was a higher degree of continuity between frames.

Right now it's very noisy, presumably because the frames aren't really
interdependent. The video description mentions a blending technique, but its
primary purpose seems to be ensuring the underlying video is not completely
overwritten by the "dream" generation feeding into itself.

~~~
dandelany
Looks like some really weird progress has been made. NSFW I think?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream/comments/3cesna/with_opti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream/comments/3cesna/with_optical_flow_source_in_comments)

------
fla
This guy [1] made an interactive streaming version.

It's a live feedback loop stream where you can suggest words to influence the
dream.

Running on Twitch [2] Very cool.

[1] [https://317070.github.io/Dream/](https://317070.github.io/Dream/)

[2] [http://www.twitch.tv/317070](http://www.twitch.tv/317070)

~~~
gboudrias
I just wasted an hour on there, it's amazing.

------
abstractbill
There's a nice live version of this effect on Twitch that you can guide by
typing things in chat:
[http://www.twitch.tv/317070](http://www.twitch.tv/317070)

~~~
Hytosys
I was really enjoying this until someone put "tarantula" in the chat.

~~~
hamburglar
Ha, I was there for that. Ick. The fun thing is to go full screen, cover up
the upper left corner for a couple minutes, then try to guess what it's
drawing. I got it right a couple of times.

------
JacobEdelman
This isn't exactly Deep Dream's equivalent for video. It takes frames
individually (smushing them together), rather than having a unified neural
network that takes the entire video at once.

~~~
tacos
It's also using low-quality jpegs as source and destination output so a good
chunk of what you're seeing is the robot dreaming about jpeg artifacts.

------
andybak
I'm really curious to see how much the original training material affects
these images.

Is everyone using the same source? There's a lot of doge in there along with
that bird that always pops up. Why are faces so prominent? Is that an artefact
of the training data or inherant in the algorithm. I would guess the former.

~~~
Houshalter
It was trained on Imagenet. 30-40% of Imagenet is just distinguishing
different breeds of dogs. And the remainder is mostly other types of animals
and random objects.

------
tunnuz
Does anybody know why there are "flashes" of images? For instance, dogs appear
in pulsating patterns, is there a reason for that?

~~~
mdcox
It's a combination of the fact that the source video takes place in a club
with some flashes/strobe effects going on, and the fact that the algorithm
looks at things frame by frame (more or less.) When it flashes it sees
more/different details than when it is presented with a dark frame, and it
interprets those as a dog.

------
arihant
Acid compliance just took a whole different meaning in computing.

------
intrasight
Moore's Law + Deep Dreams + AR = a weird and somewhat disturbing future. I am
ready. I have prepared.

------
dchichkov
Interesting. Tough to evaluate quality, very subjective. Still, seems like
quite a bit of progress have been made since Hinton's networks dreaming of
digits in 2006 -
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/digits.html](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/digits.html)

I remember doing something similar a way back, only just using nearest
neighbor search on relatively large dataset (1m of human faces with different
scales/etc, or sounds in the MP3 voice recordings), rather than passing things
through up-and-down the neuro-net. The result was very similar. I wonder if
one can get a better result with the dogs as well, just by using nearest
neighbor. A good baseline...

------
iLoch
This is the stuff of nightmares, congratulations!

------
bla2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream/](https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream/) has
many static images with this effect (and a few videos too).

------
billconan
every time I see the deep dream demos, I found so many "eyes" in it. very very
creepy.

